# LPT-Port freischalten



## JoeJo (12 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie unter Windows XP von einen 
DOS-Programm(Logi Cad) direkt auf den LPT-Port zu gegriffen werden
kann. Das Programm greift direkt auf die Portadresse zu, somit erkennt
es unter XP den gesteckten Dongle nicht. Unter Windows 98 läuft das 
Programm. Ich würde ungern nur für das eine Programm Windows 98 
installieren . 

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Hoyt (12 Mai 2008)

Hallo Joe

Versuche einmal das Programm im Kompatiblitätsmodus Windows 98 auszuführen.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## JoeJo (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
der Tipp funktioniert leider nicht. Windows XP läßt den direkten zugrif auf die Schnittstelle zu.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (16 Mai 2008)

Ich löse solche Probleme mittlerweile mit Hilfe von virtuellen Maschinen. Ich habe für zuhause noch eine kostenlose VMware Version aus der CT. Leider ist das Prog. sonst nicht kostenlos. Es gibt aber etliche Alternativen. Von MS gibt es Virtual PC oder versuche es mit dem Prog. Dosbox.  Suche mal im Forum nach virtuellen Maschinen, es hat schon einiges dazu gegeben.

Grüße Jens


----------



## stefand (11 Juni 2008)

Würde dir auch DOSBo vorschlagen! Hab in der Firma auf einigen PCs eine Software laufen die noch unter DOS mit Serieller Schnittstelle laufen ! Klappt perfekt mit Dosbox!


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 Juni 2008)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Ich habe für zuhause noch eine kostenlose VMware Version aus der CT. Leider ist das Prog. sonst nicht kostenlos



den benutze ich http://www.vmware.com/de/products/server/

aus dem text: "...Überzeugen Sie sich von den Vorteilen von Server-Virtualisierung und starten Sie mit dem kostenlosen VMware Server..."

reicht der nicht?


----------

